# Hugo BOSS Watch!



## kcie2u (Aug 28, 2009)

Hi, recently i won a contest. :-d I am very happy to be the winner as i was picked by the credit card company at random as their daily winner. The prize is one piece of Hugo BOSS watch. Would like to share with everybody...

It is a Fashion watch, although it does not have the weight of a good swiss made watches, but i was told that Movado does the movement of Hugo Boss watches..it is true? :think: 

This watch cost $312 according to the brochure... dunno it really worth the value...:roll: Anyway, i will still keep this watch as it is a great lucky gift of "time" to me..(chinese feng sui believe "watches" give us long life)...Thanks God!:thanks


----------



## Ernie Romers (Apr 27, 2005)

Congratulations


----------



## Beau8 (May 24, 2008)

Looks fantastic~Cheers! ;-)


----------



## novedl (May 20, 2009)

very nice! i am looking for something similar for my nephew. he is a great kid and also very fashion oriented.


----------



## kcie2u (Aug 28, 2009)

Thanks guys!


----------



## vinylgreek (Feb 4, 2008)

Congratulations on your good luck and on winning a pretty decent looking prize.


----------



## dualtime (Apr 29, 2008)

Congratulatons!!!!!! Nice looking watch!!!!!


----------



## WatchAdct (Jan 25, 2010)

Great prize for sure. Congrats!


----------



## nelsondevicenci (Nov 30, 2009)

Nice watch my friend and it's true Movado made the movements for many fashion brands... look here:

http://service.movadogroup.com/pages.cfm?pid=4CD3CB47-BA3D-009E-F2E7BBF3C8C2A769


----------



## snowfox (Dec 22, 2010)

nelsondevicenci said:


> Nice watch my friend and it's true Movado made the movements for many fashion brands... look here:
> 
> Service Center - Movado Group Inc. - Our Brands


Yup - Movado have the licence for Hugo Boss watches. They also make Concord and Ebel watches. I presume the quality control is there, otherwise it wouldn't be licenced or renewed year on year. Earlier Hugo Boss watches probably did have some teething problems but their range is really quite handsome now. I can find a few in their catalogue I'd happily settle for.

I have one and I really like mine. I'm not a fan of tonneau shaped watches (watches should be round imho). The quality looks great and it comes with a 2 year warranty. I get more wrist attention from me for my Hugo Boss than anything else :-d


----------



## Maine (Oct 5, 2007)

snowfox said:


> Yup - Movado have the licence for Hugo Boss watches. They also make Concord and Ebel watches.


Oh. I presume that's why I've seen no marketing for Ebel since they took it over 5 years ago. I used to like Ebel watches - now they seem to be nowhere I look.


----------



## snowfox (Dec 22, 2010)

Sometimes certain Swiss brands just aren't marketed in a country. Most people in the UK haven't heard of Solvil Et Titus (they might remember Titus). Ebel are sold, but probably not in Northamptonshire lol:

Ebel watch | Ebel watches online at Goldsmiths.co.uk
Ebel Watches - Official Ebel Watch Shop - UK

I like the Hugo Boss designs better than the Ebel designs:

















The Ebel is 10x more expensive than the Hugo Boss.

Is it 10x as good? Well they're both quartz. 'nuff said lol


----------



## supawabb (Aug 27, 2007)

Not too bad looking at all. Be nice with a casual/dress shirt and jeans for a night out.


----------

